# Western Tanager



## Glenn Bartley (Jul 3, 2020)

Here's a beauty from last week in the interior of BC.

Cheers!

Glenn







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/400 sec
Aperture: 5.6
ISO: 400
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x III


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2020)

Beautiful picture. Well done, Glenn.


----------

